# Want to buy a good laptop waithin Rs 36000



## surjit20jana (Sep 26, 2012)

hi,
   i want to buy a good laptop within a range of 36000/- if less then good. i want 500GB HDD ,4GB RAM , core i3 or i5 processor 15.6'' screen good battery backup. I want to buy it in Mumbai. please recommend me some good laptops having very nice after sales service. i want only for programming not for gaming.
should i purchase it fro lamington road in mumbai ? or not as most of my friends says that they may cheat u..


----------



## Jay1234 (Dec 14, 2012)

Lenovo g580


----------



## sainath (Dec 15, 2012)

surjit20jana said:


> hi,...
> should i purchase it fro *lamington road in mumbai* ? or not as most of my friends says that they may cheat u..



Get it from PrimeABGB, PC Guide. Some of the local shop vendors on road site may are cheaters or they are grey market dealers.


----------



## rohanseth8 (Dec 15, 2012)

Hp g6 - 2103tu.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Dec 24, 2012)

Definitely go for hp pavilion g6 2206tx. Core i3 2370, 4gb ddr3 ram, Radeon 7670 2 gb graphic, Usb 3.0


----------



## deoxy (Dec 24, 2012)

go for lenovo g580


----------

